# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny

Happy Birthday to *Snuggys Mom*, and *TumpieRabbit*!!!! 


[align=center]arty:[/align]
*Be sure to pop over to the Rescue Me forum* and add yourself to the new Frappr map Leaf started for us. Even if you canât do a whole lot, you never know if someone might need to you âbunny sitâ for an hour or something! That could be a key in the journey of a bunny! 


[align=center]*****[/align]
jazzy woo got some really special deliveries! Oh so cute!!


[align=center]:stork:[/align]
*Please keep Bobby the rat in your thoughts for tomorrow. Okiron will be taking him in to the vetâs office for an ultrasound on what appears to be a tumor.*


[align=center]ray:[/align]
Wyatt is home and doing well after his neuter, but Elvis is limping! Letâs keep him in our thoughts also!

Rex is having some fur issues! Heâs losing more fur and has flakes. 

Zeke is home from his surgery. Now comes the healing process! Please send him good vibes!! 


[align=center]:bunnynurse:[/align]
Well, the kids go back to school tomorrow after a nice 2 week break for the Holidays. Should be interesting getting them up at 5:30. Good luck to those of you in the same boat with me!! 


[align=center]:bed:[/align]
*We might have some really good news coming to the forum later today or tomorrow. A certain person is meeting up with another certain person for an exchange of properties! To be continuedâ¦â¦..* :nod


----------



## JadeIcing

Well Elvis seems to be using it alot more just favoring it slightly.


----------



## Becknutt




----------



## maherwoman

Exciting things are a-happenin.......but I'll let the people involved explain all that when they can... 

Happy Birthday to SnuggysMom and Tumpie_Rabbit!!

Prayers for Bobby, Zeke, and Rex from us...

And congratulations to jazzy woo!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Exciting things are a-happenin.......but I'll let the people involved explain all that when they can...


:yes:


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Happy Birthday!!!:dude::dude::dude::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky

Happy Birthday :biggrin2::balloons:

*Waits for the news anxiously*


----------



## Bunnicula

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Happy Birthday to *Snuggys Mom*, and *TumpieRabbit*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]arty:[/align]


Has anyone heard from TumpieRabbit lately? I know I was off the forum for quite some time...but so was he.


----------



## TinysMom

Well.....it is official....

[align=center]Madilyn & Mallory have gone to live with Zin (GoinBacktoCali)

and they will be staying here in Texas - even if it is at the other end of the state.....

[align=left]Zin and I met up around 2 pm today in Seguin, TX and as I write this...the bunnies are on their way to their new "home". 

I would be lying if I didn't admit that I cried the last half hour of the drive (good thing Art was driving) and I held Madilyn for the last two hours of the trip. By the time we met Zin & her honey....I looked like a wreck (which was why I didn't take any pictures of the two of us together). I felt like a wreck too. If I didn't have so many bunnies ... I would've kept them here forever.

But I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that they're going to have an excellent home with Zin and her family....and who better to tell us all about their lives...right? (I just don't have time to do much blogging lately).

If I remember right, the two are going to have a 4' X 4' pen in the LIVING ROOM and I'm sure they'll probably be spoiled rotten....which they so richly deserve.

I'm sure Zin will pop in here at some point after they get home and share how the two are settling in....but I will say that the last I saw of them.....Maddy was grooming herself and Mallory was snuggled beside her. 



Peg
*

*[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*



We might have some really good news coming to the forum later today or tomorrow. A certain person is meeting up with another certain person for an exchange of properties! To be continuedâ¦â¦.. :nod

Click to expand...

Tiny's mom was one of the certain persons! and Zin is the other! 

I didn't want to say anything until they and/or Amy had a chance to tell everyone! They are finally HOME! It's a new home but I think they are going to be fine - I think Zin and her family might get wrapped around some little bunny paws!*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to *Snuggys Mom*, and *TumpieRabbit*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]arty:[/align]
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from TumpieRabbit lately? I know I was off the forum for quite some time...but so was he.
Click to expand...


Nope, haven't seen him on in quite some time. I hope everything is okay. I know I sure miss his blog. He cracks me up.

Congrats to Madilyn and Mallory for finding an awesome forever home. I can't wait to hear how they're doing and see pictures. (Peg, I wish you could've gotten a pic with Zin, but I understand why you didn't. I wouldn't want a pic where I looked bad either. Poofy, red eyes, no good.)


----------



## maherwoman

YAYYY!!! I'm SO HAPPY everything turned out so wonderfully for Madilyn and Mallory...I'm so so happy! 

:toastingbuns


----------



## Alexah

Oh, I am so happy to hear that Mallory and Madilyn have made it to their new home safely. And I'm sure that they will be loved to pieces by Zin and her family.

Peg, I'm sorry to hear you're so upset with the loss of the pair. I know how much you cared for them. And I also know how much Amy adored them and only wanted the best for them. It sounds like this was the best option for everyone involved and I can't wait to hear updates from Zin about the bunnies and their new home.

Congratulations, Zin, on their arrival and best wishes to everyone! Oh, and updates are necessary too - as soon as possible! So get on it! He he!


----------



## undergunfire

I am in tears as I see this, because I really will never see Mallory and Madilyn again...and it finally hit me....hard .

I am happy they are with Zin and her family, though. They deserved just as a good as a home as I gave them before...and all the love and care that Peg gave them. I know Peg dearly misses them as well, but we will still get to see pictures and hear all about them.

In the end, I made the right choice by letting Zin adopt them, I just know I did. I am very grateful that Peg was able to travel to meet Zin.

I thank Zin and her son for giving them a loving home, forever. You best share many, many, many pictures of "our" babies, Zin .



I might be absent from the forum for a while, just to check pictures and updates of Mal and Mad...because it really is overwhelming and hard for me right now.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Amy - I think it worked the way it was supposed to. I know you miss them, but giving them to someone who can keep them and spoil them rotten since you can't - that's the best gift! 

Zin and her son are awesome from what I know and can you believe that little bugger was cleaning herself??? She was very content!


----------



## MsBinky

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Amy}}}}}}}}}}}}}

What a relief that someone from this forum has taken in the buns! I am so happy that you will get to stay in touch and see how they are doing. i am sure it is hard for you. I can't even imagine :hug: but I think Zin is the perfect match for the buns. 

Congratulations ink iris: I'm just so happy they are going to a good home!


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add that Zin and I agree up front that if it doesn't work out - M&M can move back here. 

Of course we all know it is going to work out - after all - Miss Madilyn was showing me how happy she was by grooming herself....so she's gonna be fine as will Mallory. 

But just in case something were to happen to these two - they'll always have a home with a forum member...

Peg


----------



## GoinBackToCali

M & M are home, and I am pretty sure the *tribble* as my son calls her, or Maddie, hates me.. she keeps thumping her tiny foot at me, which amuses me greatly because I am use to Cali's and New Zealand's, so it's foot stomping on a much greater scale.

She sat in one position the entire way home, ran around the living room till we corralled her after we put a mini version of their pen together, now she is ignoring me, but her and Mallory are mutually grooming each other. Mallory has nibbled treats, used the facilities and investigated the pen set up.. she is also quit enthralled with drinking water at the moment. Maddie... seriously.. stuffed animal. I hope she isn't like a few of my Cali's and doesn't eat unless she is alone.

I am so tired tonight, we put up a transitional pen up, with the larger one tomorrow, and pics to follow.

My son is already in bunny love...


Zin


----------



## maherwoman

AWW...ZIN!! Cute!!

I can't wait to hear that they're settling in and see pictures of their sweet faces! 

Hugs to you!

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Tribble! LOL! I love it! That's what I always think of when I see Amy's Marlin!

Zin, zin, zin! Have you learned nothing about bunny ownership? Maddie is only letting you know she owns you and will definitely be in charge so there's no question! After you learn this, she will most definitely love you - or ignore you and love Blake!  Good news that they are both grooming! I guess bonded pairs have a little security when they are stressed.

Congrats on the new bunners! At least they don't multiply like Tribbles!


----------



## undergunfire

Ah, I see Mrs. Naughty (Madilyn) hasn't changed at all. You have pure attitude to deal with .


I am really happy that Mr. and Mrs. Naughty have settled in well already and that your son is in love with them. I will be looking forward to the pictures.


----------

